
Tesla Is Said to Be Subpoenaed by S.E.C. Over Elon Musk Tweet - robg
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/15/business/tesla-musk-sec-subpoena-goldman.html
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17769810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17769810)

